# Vacation (13.Aug - 5.Sept.2005)



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I can do that -- most likely no more than twice a day though -- having a full-time job sucks  

But since I come here every day anyways, it really wouldn't be that much of a change 

PM or email me if you're interested


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Dilligas,
I've also received a message from Shaneamber and I think, that two of you guys 
should be just fine, while I am away.

I have changed both of your permissions to a 'moderator' rank, so from now on, you should be able to edit/delete posts of all users and moderating this forum.
(you will see some new options next to each message...)

You should also check our gallery if there are any new pictures, which need to be validated before they are added to our database.

Please be careful with what you do and I hope to find this forum well and running when we come back from our vacation 

Joe & Vierka


----------



## goldensonly (Jun 13, 2005)

Have a GREAT vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We'll be good while you're gone! hehehehe!!

I can help out too, if you need me to!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks, two of them should be enough for now. But I am planning (once this forum gets more busy), to introduce different moderators to each and every forum. As you often see on large boards.
joe


----------



## Meggies Mum (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm sure we'll all try to be on our "best behaviour" whilst you are gone. Have a great Holiday Joe and Vierka!


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

Your vacation sounds heavenly! Have a WONderful time!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks, we'll try  haha
I can't wait for it, one more day at work and 3 weeks off.
Just thinking about it makes me feel better 
joe


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

BTW. Shaneamber and Dilligas are for time of my vacation moved to a role of Administrators of this forum.

Shaneamber, Dilligas, please come everyday to check on-line gallery:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/ to see if any new pictures need be validated. There is option called 'Moderate New', by clicking it, you'd be able to see added pictures (if there are any).

As administrators of this forum you'll be able to edit/modify/delete all posts, create new forums, or even delete this whole board, so please be careful with what you clicking on 

:thanks: Thank you both for helping me out with this.:thanks: 

Joe


----------



## Miss Daisy's Mom (Jun 29, 2005)

3 weeks away ... wow. As I said, heavenly! Hey ... Can I come with? :lol:


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

One more day, Joe and Vierka! Have a great vacation, you deserve it!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you so much. We are all excited already
Tomorrow afternoon is our flight, so I hope all goes well and in 3 weeks you'll see us back.
Joe and Vierka


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I couldn't find it in this thread anywhere, everyone else appears too polite to ask... but me? I'm a little crude, so I'll ask. One can sure do a lot of vacationing in 3 weeks... So... where ya'll going? What 'cha gonna be doin' for 3 weeks? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi Monomer (old guy ),
we are leaving this Saturday and by Sunday morning we should be in Prague (Czech Republic), later on the same day afternoon we should be be in Zilina, Slovakia, the city where me and wife came from, here are some pictures of our city:

Church we've got married at:









Main square:









After couple of days visiting our family we are planning to go somewhere south of Europe, probably Croatia or around Dubrovnik:









Picture above is the place we've been to 3 years ago, so we will go probably somewhere there again. And I am also planning to see my friends in Bohemia, last week we will spent with family again.
So that's the plan, now you know everything 

Joe


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bring back LOTS of pictures!

I'm going to be like Monomer and ask about the dogs - what's happening with Kia and Lila? Are you taking them?


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Friends of our are taking care of both Kia and Lila.
Normally all vacations dogs are coming with us, and in this case I can already see, we will miss them very much. But this way it's better, as it would be quite hard to travel Europe with two dogs.
Joe


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

Wow Joe,Such beautiful places.We hope that you have a great time and get to visit with friends and family.
Have a safe trip and lots of good times.
May the road rise up to meet you and wind be always at your back.
Shane


----------



## MegB (Jul 19, 2005)

Joe, I see you are online right now. If you are flying to Europe tomorrow, shouldn't you be sleeping right now?!

Anyway, have a fun, safe trip!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well Joe... you and the wife have a save and fun trip. Even if its a non-stop flight, its sure going to be a long one (what, maybe 10-hours?) Those are some beautiful places you are going back to... wish I were going with you. I didn't realize you were both Eastern European, I'll just bet you've got a story or two to tell somewhere. I was born and raised in Hawaii and my wife was from (West) Germany... maybe we'll swap our stories sometime in the future, heh? Have Fun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

MegB, oh yeah, we should be sleeping already, we are both tired and it's not even packed yet. And almost midnight 
Monomer, we definitelyhave to swap our stories. We'll do after we come back.
Guys this might me my last post for now, so take care everyone.
Joe


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Joe, you're going to have to go through "Forum withdrawl" cold turkey... hope you can handle it. Bye.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey everyone,this is just our "hello" from Slovakia.
Not much time to spend on the internet... heh...
Joe and Vierka


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Glad you made it safely and... GET OFF THE INTERNET!!! Go enjoy your vacation.


----------

